
Harvard Study Questions "Long Tail" Theory - nreece
http://harvardbusinessonline.hbsp.harvard.edu/hbsp/hbr/articles/article.jsp?OPERATION_TYPE=CHECK_COOKIE&referer=/hbsp/hbr/articles/article.jsp&productId=R0807H&TRUE=TRUE&reason=freeContent&FALSE=FALSE&ml_subscriber=true&_requestid=13055&ml_action=get-article&ml_issueid=BR0807&articleID=R0807H&pageNumber=1
======
ScottWhigham
I got to two pages: (1) asked me to login, and (2) "In order to access
articles on HBR Online, you must agree to the terms and conditions that apply.
Click 'Accept'"

I clicked Accept and was in but come on - I have agree to TOS to read?

